

Barbarians at the Gate 2.0 - portfolioexec
http://www.economist.com/daily/columns/businessview/displayStory.cfm?story_id=12499201

======
zandorg
For great finance reads, read this and Den of Thieves by James B. Stewart.

------
dmix
Does anyone recommend Barbarians at the Gate? Useful to startup founders or
another big business story?

~~~
noor420
Yes. Also watch the movie, it was based on the book.

